

Merging two python dictionaries - kghose
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38987/how-can-i-merge-two-python-dictionaries-as-a-single-expression

======
gsibble
This is a question from a few years ago......what am I supposed to be looking
at here?

~~~
halayli
You are looking at techniques to merge 2 dictionaries into a new one. Some
will find it useful.

